# Not sure if this is the right place for this? :(



## Pink_Sparkle

On Monday at 17 weeks pregnant me and my DH flew out on holiday, after arriving at the resort I found out my waters had broken. I was admitted to a Spanish hospital who advised me straight away to terminate the pregnancy. With the heart still beating strong, I couldnt do it. They admitted me for bed rest but the treatment was poor and the language barrier was a real problem for us. After 2 days with no bleeding or pain we made the decision to leave the hosp and fly home. 

On arrival home, the doctor said I was very dehydrated and did the right thing leaving. I was scanned again and they confirmed there is a good heart beat and good blood supply to the baby but I had no water and the baby was in an awkward crumpled position. 

They said they were very worried, without the amniotic fluid my babys lungs wont develop and without being able to move in the womb it can cause other problems. Ive been sent home and have an appointment for wednesday. If I decide before then that I cant cope with the pregnancy they will induce me. There is a very very low chance that fluid may accumulate again but not likely. 

I feel like im in limbo....Im dreading giving birth to our tiny baby before its time...but I know I will most likely have to do it.

Just wondered if anyone has been through anything similar or has any advice.
Thank you xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this, I would not give up yet. A friend is going through something similar she is 21 weeks and is currently in the hospital. They have her on antibiotics and fluids, things so far seem stable for her . They are trying to build up the amniotic fluid so this baby will have a chance. I would demand if I was you to be admitted to the hospital and given a chance to save ur baby. I just would not give up yet................ I am always here if u need to talk.. Andrea,,,,,,,,,XOXOXO


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you for your kind words. We asked the hosp if there was anything we could do to build up the amniotic fluid and they said no. Ive been trying to drink plenty. Dont think theres anything else I can do xx


----------



## mhazzab

So sorry this is happening to you. As Andy said, we have a friend who is going through the same thing. And unfortunately due to our histories in here were do have a lot of knowledge we picked up about this sort of thing. with waters breaking you need to be worried about infection...this can get to your baby and affect it (this happened to one of my daughters) so to give baby a chance should you manage to replenish fluids, you should really be on antibiotics. Your temperature should be checked as raised temp could be a sign of infection.Drinking lots of fluids (another friend suggested coconut milk, you could try googling this) could help replenish fluids. Bed rest can't be a bad thing either. There's a site called (I think) keepmecooking.com you could try checking out. I really hope that things start to get better for you, but I the worst happens, there is a great support network in here to help you x


----------



## mhazzab

Also meant to say...this may not exactly be the right place for you right now...Its really more for those who have lost their babies already and i so hope you don't have to join here, but if you do, you will have great support. Again, I hope you don't need this, but if you do go into labour, you may want to think about what you can do to make memories with baby...probably wouldn't think of this right now as you need to focus on staying positive. But if the worst does happen, you will want to make sure you have no regrets about the time you spend with baby, and there's thing you can do, if you want to.

Have you tried the gestational complications forum? There might be others in there who can give extra advice on what you can do to give baby a chance? Good luck X


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you so much for your advice xx


----------



## JoolsH

A friend of mine had very low amount of amniotic fluid at 27 weeks and carried her baby to full term. She is perfect. Obviusly she was further on than you but still a happy ending


----------



## mhazzab

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Thank you so much for your advice xx

Will you keep us updated? I hope you have a good outcome xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

mhazzab said:


> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice xx
> 
> Will you keep us updated? I hope you have a good outcome xxClick to expand...

I will do, many thanks xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I just replied to your post in stillbirth forum. I'm so sorry for your loss. Freya was perfect xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Vickieh1981 said:


> I just replied to your post in stillbirth forum. I'm so sorry for your loss. Freya was perfect xx


Thank you...again I posted in the wrong forum :/ I hate that Freya is medically referred to as a miscarriage :( She was a fully formed little baby...just v premature. We have her funeral tomorrow...part of me is dreading it, part of me is looking forward to a little bit of closure and to have Freya in a peaceful resting place xx


----------



## mhazzab

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I just replied to your post in stillbirth forum. I'm so sorry for your loss. Freya was perfect xx
> 
> 
> Thank you...again I posted in the wrong forum :/ I hate that Freya is medically referred to as a miscarriage :( She was a fully formed little baby...just v premature. We have her funeral tomorrow...part of me is dreading it, part of me is looking forward to a little bit of closure and to have Freya in a peaceful resting place xxClick to expand...

Oh I don't think it really matters where you post as long as you find the support you need :hugs:

I also hate the term miscarriage...actually my first twin was born sleeping, the second was alive for a few minutes, so one was legally a miscarriage (cant be registered) the other a neonatal death (had to be registered as a birth and death). This highlights how stupid it is...
They were both perfect just like Freya.

Good luck for the funeral I will be thinking of you...I felt some relief when it was over x


----------



## Vickieh1981

mhazzab said:


> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I just replied to your post in stillbirth forum. I'm so sorry for your loss. Freya was perfect xx
> 
> 
> Thank you...again I posted in the wrong forum :/ I hate that Freya is medically referred to as a miscarriage :( She was a fully formed little baby...just v premature. We have her funeral tomorrow...part of me is dreading it, part of me is looking forward to a little bit of closure and to have Freya in a peaceful resting place xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I don't think it really matters where you post as long as you find the support you need :hugs:
> 
> I also hate the term miscarriage...actually my first twin was born sleeping, the second was alive for a few minutes, so one was legally a miscarriage (cant be registered) the other a neonatal death (had to be registered as a birth and death). This highlights how stupid it is...
> They were both perfect just like Freya.
> 
> Good luck for the funeral I will be thinking of you...I felt some relief when it was over xClick to expand...

That really does illustrate just how stupid the system is. In Australia they are talking about changing any loss after 12 weeks to be called an early gestation stillbirth which I think is nice.

I don't think you posted in the wrong forum posting in the stillbirth forum. It's whereever you feel comfortable. x


----------



## BlessedWomb

I am truly sorry about Freya... She was a beautiful angel. She did have a perfect profile. When God calls our angels home it hurts more than words could ever express. It leaves a void that no small feet could ever fill. But, let us rest in the assurance of knowing that whenever we too are called home, that Freya and Raheem will be there waiting.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Vickieh1981 said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I just replied to your post in stillbirth forum. I'm so sorry for your loss. Freya was perfect xx
> 
> 
> Thank you...again I posted in the wrong forum :/ I hate that Freya is medically referred to as a miscarriage :( She was a fully formed little baby...just v premature. We have her funeral tomorrow...part of me is dreading it, part of me is looking forward to a little bit of closure and to have Freya in a peaceful resting place xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I don't think it really matters where you post as long as you find the support you need :hugs:
> 
> I also hate the term miscarriage...actually my first twin was born sleeping, the second was alive for a few minutes, so one was legally a miscarriage (cant be registered) the other a neonatal death (had to be registered as a birth and death). This highlights how stupid it is...
> They were both perfect just like Freya.
> 
> Good luck for the funeral I will be thinking of you...I felt some relief when it was over xClick to expand...
> 
> That really does illustrate just how stupid the system is. In Australia they are talking about changing any loss after 12 weeks to be called an early gestation stillbirth which I think is nice.
> 
> I don't think you posted in the wrong forum posting in the stillbirth forum. It's whereever you feel comfortable. xClick to expand...

Early gestation stillbirth..I like that. Hopefully, eventually, it will be world wide term used xx


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

BlessedWomb said:


> I am truly sorry about Freya... She was a beautiful angel. She did have a perfect profile. When God calls our angels home it hurts more than words could ever express. It leaves a void that no small feet could ever fill. But, let us rest in the assurance of knowing that whenever we too are called home, that Freya and Raheem will be there waiting.

Thank you for your comforting words. Ive never been particularly religious but Ive been thinking more about god and his reasons for taking our babies recently. Its inspiring that what youve been through hasnt broken your faith. I enjoy reading your posts. xx


----------

